# Sunnydet90 KA Project



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

hey guys i just wanted to let anyone thats interested know how my KA24E-T project is going. I just ordered Weisco pistons (8.5 comp.,stock bore) and eagle rods for the motor. next week i'll be ordering a fidanza flywheel and ACT stage 2 clutch. slowly but surely this project is getting underway.

Don


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

It's your car, and project. But I'll tell you the stock flywheel is heavy for a reason. It keeps the momentum of the motor going. Also some manufacturers use the flywheel as balance for the motor. 

But if you go ahead a go with the lightened flywheel, don't get an underdrive pulley too, you'll snap your crankshaft. Maybe not right away, but she'll seperate on ya.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

If i can make a suggestion to you...

There is a fan from the 1993-1995 ford taurus 3.8l v6, its a 16" fan, with shroud, and it pulls 3800cfm's at 50amps, Dual speed.. i just helped a friend install it, using the OEM Coolant fan relays (in your relay box), and it turns on automatically from the ECU.. I have yet to find a dual fan (fal/flexlite etc etc.) that will pull as much..


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mekanik22 said:


> It's your car, and project. But I'll tell you the stock flywheel is heavy for a reason. It keeps the momentum of the motor going. Also some manufacturers use the flywheel as balance for the motor.
> 
> But if you go ahead a go with the lightened flywheel, don't get an underdrive pulley too, you'll snap your crankshaft. Maybe not right away, but she'll seperate on ya.


Really? What if you balance your crank, then use the lightened flywheel, along with the pulley system? I've never heard of a crank snapping, so I"m not being an ass. This is just new to me.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Really? What if you balance your crank, then use the lightened flywheel, along with the pulley system? I've never heard of a crank snapping, so I"m not being an ass. This is just new to me.


 generally when i've heard of problems with boosting a KA is crank failure at high rpms. but i have also never heard of lightened flywheels and underdrive pulleys causing crank failure.

Don


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Really? What if you balance your crank, then use the lightened flywheel, along with the pulley system? I've never heard of a crank snapping, so I"m not being an ass. This is just new to me.


Modern engines are internally balanced. I think the SR and KA are too. They acually drill into the counter weights on the crankshaft to remove weight, and weld in material to add weight. So it would be costly. Just a lightweight flywheel won't do damage (unless the motor is externally balanced which means the flywheel is a balanced component). You MIGHT notice a slight vibration however. Anyways, a stock, heavy flywheel keeps the momentum of the motor going while your at idle. You may have to keep your RPM's up alittle bit if you remove the stock flywheel. 

About the lightened flywheel AND underdrive pulley. The stock harmonic balancer (crank pulley) has a rubber interia ring and it's quite heavy. They absorb vibrations of the power stroke on the motor. It literally stops the crankshaft from rattling apart. I've seen catastrophic motor failures due to crank pulley problems. So when you take this mass and interia ring away, PLUS a lightened flywheel, you have nothing to absorb the heavy vibrations and everything is so light the crankshatf has to do all the work as far as keeping itself turning is concerned. So your crankshaft will have so much vibration it will snap where it's the weakest which is in between the main bearing caps. I've seen that happen as well. Anyways, it's your car, your project, I'm just saying what I've seen. This may not happen soon, but I can gaurantee you, you'll shorten the life of your motor.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mekanik22 said:


> Modern engines are internally balanced. I think the SR and KA are too. They acually drill into the counter weights on the crankshaft to remove weight, and weld in material to add weight. So it would be costly. Just a lightweight flywheel won't do damage (unless the motor is externally balanced which means the flywheel is a balanced component). You MIGHT notice a slight vibration however. Anyways, a stock, heavy flywheel keeps the momentum of the motor going while your at idle. You may have to keep your RPM's up alittle bit if you remove the stock flywheel.
> 
> About the lightened flywheel AND underdrive pulley. The stock harmonic balancer (crank pulley) has a rubber interia ring and it's quite heavy. They absorb vibrations of the power stroke on the motor. It literally stops the crankshaft from rattling apart. I've seen catastrophic motor failures due to crank pulley problems. So when you take this mass and interia ring away, PLUS a lightened flywheel, you have nothing to absorb the heavy vibrations and everything is so light the crankshatf has to do all the work as far as keeping itself turning is concerned. So your crankshaft will have so much vibration it will snap where it's the weakest which is in between the main bearing caps. I've seen that happen as well. Anyways, it's your car, your project, I'm just saying what I've seen. This may not happen soon, but I can gaurantee you, you'll shorten the life of your motor.



Another way of "Crank Walking" possibly? Thanks for the info. Glad you told me before I bought my lightened fly-wheel and pulley kit.


----------



## Mekanik22 (Mar 14, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Another way of "Crank Walking" possibly? Thanks for the info. Glad you told me before I bought my lightened fly-wheel and pulley kit.


Yes, it is basically crank walking.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

to tell you the truth i had no intention of doing both lightened flywheel and underdrive pulley to begin with. but great info nevertheless.


UPDATE: just ordered a KOYO radiator for 90 bucks and after the car is running i'm getting a 6 point roll-cage built for 150 bucks.


Don


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> to tell you the truth i had no intention of doing both lightened flywheel and underdrive pulley to begin with. but great info nevertheless.
> 
> 
> UPDATE: just ordered a KOYO radiator for 90 bucks and after the car is running i'm getting a 6 point roll-cage built for 150 bucks.
> ...


You bastard...where did you get your radiator? I need a Koyo..


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> You bastard...where did you get your radiator? I need a Koyo..


 EBAY lol the wonders of great deals


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Go, Don. 

I just spun a bearing AND broke something in my transmission. Im ordering Toga bearings and OS GIken Cromoly Rods($1800 rods.....DAMN!!). And Im going to Pull-A-Part to get another transmission. Im hell bent on being the first KA-T owner in Franklin! 

You gonna go to the drift event at the super speedway, Aug. 20th?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I share your pain man, I spun a rod bearing on my old ka-t 240sx. How bad was the damage? I had to remachine the cylinders and put in some oversize pistons to match, I hope urs aren't as bad


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Go, Don.
> 
> I just spun a bearing AND broke something in my transmission. Im ordering Toga bearings and OS GIken Cromoly Rods($1800 rods.....DAMN!!). And Im going to Pull-A-Part to get another transmission. Im hell bent on being the first KA-T owner in Franklin!
> 
> You gonna go to the drift event at the super speedway, Aug. 20th?


 damn dude lay off the high revs and build the engine to hold it. spun bearing suck i've had to change 4 engines because of that cuz of my idiot friend with a honduh. but dude hopefully i'll begin the reassembly of the motor if the pistons and rods come in.(crosses fingers) my radiator will be here on the 21st. i still need to get my valves,valve springs and keepers on top of getting the flywheel and clutch. so needless to say i've still got a bit of work and parts to order be4 its up and running. hopefully in the next 3-4 weeks i'll get it all done. still waitin on bridrive55 to gimme a price on the ECU and KA harness. but i'll definately get some pictures up on here when i start rebuilding.

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> damn dude lay off the high revs and build the engine to hold it. spun bearing suck i've had to change 4 engines because of that cuz of my idiot friend with a honduh. but dude hopefully i'll begin the reassembly of the motor if the pistons and rods come in.(crosses fingers) my radiator will be here on the 21st. i still need to get my valves,valve springs and keepers on top of getting the flywheel and clutch. so needless to say i've still got a bit of work and parts to order be4 its up and running. hopefully in the next 3-4 weeks i'll get it all done. still waitin on bridrive55 to gimme a price on the ECU and KA harness. but i'll definately get some pictures up on here when i start rebuilding.
> 
> Don


Haha, I was going easy on it. It was just its time to go. 160's seems to be the magical mileage for big KA failures. it shouldnt be too bad, hell Ive still got 2 other KA blocks sitting around. I just got my tickets paid off today. $260 for speeding and no proof  of insurance. Im going to put myself under with the cost im about to pay for internals.....can someone say dumbass?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Haha, I was going easy on it. It was just its time to go. 160's seems to be the magical mileage for big KA failures. it shouldnt be too bad, hell Ive still got 2 other KA blocks sitting around. I just got my tickets paid off today. $260 for speeding and no proof  of insurance. Im going to put myself under with the cost im about to pay for internals.....can someone say dumbass?


 lol mine was the big 260,000 but no spun bearing just 3 broken wrist pins.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> lol mine was the big 260,000 but no spun bearing just 3 broken wrist pins.


 UPDATE::::: well as most of you know realnissan.com SUCKS ASS so don't bother trying to order parts from them. after realizing this i went to importperformanceparts.net and ordered my pistons, gasket set and head bolts. and i just got them today along with my 6-puck stage clutch. needless to say i'm feeling really good after my double shift last night(16 hours straight) soooooo YAY FOR ME!!!!!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> UPDATE::::: well as most of you know realnissan.com SUCKS ASS so don't bother trying to order parts from them. after realizing this i went to importperformanceparts.net and ordered my pistons, gasket set and head bolts. and i just got them today along with my 6-puck stage clutch. needless to say i'm feeling really good after my double shift last night(16 hours straight) soooooo YAY FOR ME!!!!!


Cool stuff, Don. what company are you going through with the tubo kit. I told my cousin and hes wanting to know. He wants to turbo his bagged p/u.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Cool stuff, Don. what company are you going through with the tubo kit. I told my cousin and hes wanting to know. He wants to turbo his bagged p/u.


 i haven't really found a company that has a kit besides realnissan.com and as you read from the other post i ain't goin back to them. i'm just gonna have to piece it together myself.

Don


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> i'm just gonna have to piece it together myself.


Yuck. Welcome to turbo kit hell. I did the same and it sucked.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Yuck. Welcome to turbo kit hell. I did the same and it sucked.


 lol its the only way. but you gotta go through the bad shit to get to the good and when this car is completely finished i'll feel better about spending all this damn money.


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

DO NOT order anything but Clevite bearings for your KA, unless you don't want it to last. FYI.

To warm up this thread here's a look at what some capabilities of the 'ole KA are.

Friends dyno and 1/4 slip



95_240sx said:


> We finally got everything to fall into place with the car over the weekend and got it back on the dyno on saturday and cranked the boost. Ill keep it short and sweet.
> 
> 34psi did 633HP and 511TQ, this is still a VERY conservative tune, the A/F's are in the 10's and the timing is way way down.
> 
> ...


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Click the second one and have it open in the second window.

A picture of the 700 rwhp SOHC that runs alcohol, unfortunately the Toyota Starlet it was in wrecked against the wall it's second time at the track. First trip it ran a 8.1 1/4.=)


----------



## rearwheelsonly (Apr 5, 2005)

if you guys want a ready made kit for the SOHC these guys make one. I have never bought anything from them before but there website is much better if that counts for anything. here you go http://www.import-autoperformance.com/


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

IAP is a reliable company from what I've seen. Marc seems to be like a nice reputable person.

I still prefer the piece by piece method personally, although it takes longer. Although most of my parts were built for mine, so I don't know if that really counts. If you consider all my parts from JGS Precision to be a kit, it is...although not a cheap one in the least.-) It was all built well though, and built right.

Considering this is all the stuff that I had purchased from them.

T3/T61 (GT40) Turbo
Log Turbo Manifold
Intecooler
Intecooler Couplers/T Bolt Clamps
Turbo Oil Lines/Fittings
Custom Intake Manifold
Wastegate
Blow Off Valve/Bypass Valve

That's pretty stinking close to a full kit.=)


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

yeah i've been to that site before i think that they have outstanding products but a bit too pricy for the kits. i would rather just piece it together myself that way i can get deals on some parts.

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

thedaddies said:


> DO NOT order anything but Clevite bearings for your KA, unless you don't want it to last.


why? is there something horribly wrong with the Toga bearings? Because from the way they look like they were designed, they look like they will prevent oil starvation better that the clevite bearings I found. And I dont mean the stock clevite bearings


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

nm it was dumb and had no relevance


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

I just know the majority of the people I know that have spun rod bearings, were Toga after their rebuilds. I don't know many, if any that have spun Clevites.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

do you know if anyone rebalanced their crank when they were rebuilding their engines?

Nothing really to do with the bearings, just curious


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

Hadn't asked previously. I'm having my entire reciprocating assembly balanced when I do mine, that's all I know.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

good luck with that :thumbup: 

Im planning to blueprint and balance my engine to spec out at 10K rpm. There is a shop in Nashville I got in contact with who said they'd do it. But it aint gonna be cheap. :thumbdwn: 

No real point in balancing it that high, except for high rpm stability. especially since i autocross and drift this car and I usualy have the car held around the redline(no rev limiter).


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

My rev limiter is where I put it on my AEM=) I won't push mine past 8000 rpm. KA's stroke is the limiting factor involved with that. I just don't think it's using better judgement to rev it past there, as well as not being necessary to make power.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I just want it for the added security, For just in case I do run past the "rev limiter" in my car.

Im not planning on investing too much more money in my car. Im gonna turbo it, and then sell it to get a FD.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I just want it for the added security, For just in case I do run past the "rev limiter" in my car.
> 
> Im not planning on investing too much more money in my car. Im gonna turbo it, and then sell it to get a FD.


 sigh lost another one to rotary


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey at least I didnt put a 13B in my 240 like I was planning to do in the long run.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Hey at least I didnt put a 13B in my 240 like I was planning to do in the long run.


Yes that's very true. That would be kinda cool I guess, but it wouldn't at the same time. Rotary and 240 = NO! Good choice with the FD, I would keep the 240 though, just to have one.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

240's are rediculously easy for me to find around here. When I get the urge to get another one, I'll get another. A friend of mine, Tamra, has been driving my car in autocrosses,and late night drifting, and shes in need of a car, so i figured why not sell it to her at the price I paid for it stock? And she'll have the first KA-T in out town.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> 240's are rediculously easy for me to find around here. When I get the urge to get another one, I'll get another. A friend of mine, Tamra, has been driving my car in autocrosses,and late night drifting, and shes in need of a car, so i figured why not sell it to her at the price I paid for it stock? And she'll have the first KA-T in out town.


I haven't had much trouble finding 240's either. I just bought a 91 Twin-Cam Hatch for $800, and am looking at a Black 91 Coupe for $1300. Both are in really good condition too, I'm just ripping the people off*. Everyone always tells me how hard it is to find them, but I don't seem to have trouble. Hmmmmm..... Odd.. Oh well, more for me.

*I do not condone the act of ripping someone off because they don't know what they're selling.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I do condone it! They should do the research on thier cars before they sell it. Im gonna rip myself off by selling the car to her for so cheap. I meant 2500, for a turbo KA, that has various items to improve the car in all aspects? Including custom parts ive designed on CADD?


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I do condone it! They should do the research on thier cars before they sell it. Im gonna rip myself off by selling the car to her for so cheap. I meant 2500, for a turbo KA, that has various items to improve the car in all aspects? Including custom parts ive designed on CADD?


HAHA! True. You are very correct. I just said it to keep myself from getting in trouble, but oh well, guess it doesn't make a difference. ATTENTION EVERYBODY: There will be an unofficial contest called "Rip Off Your 240SX Seller". The point of the contest is to see who can rip off the seller of a 240SX for the most value. I would like to see a good turnout for this contest as I enjoy seeing the unfortunate idiot suffer from his lack of researching, causing him to lose more money than he knew he could make. *Nismo you are an exception to the unfortunate idiot, because you are not an unfortunate idiot, you are just being nice to a friend.*


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Werd  


And shes hot too...Tamra on Masons old SR5


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> Werd
> 
> 
> And shes hot too...Tamra on Masons old SR5


 well thanks to rob(nismo14-180) i officially have recieved my 3rd KA. its starting to look like i'm gonna build an army of single slammers when i haven't even started on the first. oh yeah i was wondering if anyone wants to give me a website where i can order some clevite bearings for the KA rod and mains.


Don


----------



## thedaddies (Sep 29, 2003)

phatka-t.com, since I don't know of any of the sponsors here that sell them. Talk to Ivan, they are $75.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

here is some pics of the motors and parts not many but a start nevertheless

my clutch









the weisco pistons









the motor that came with my 240









the motor that rob gave me









the car as she sat today when i was getting tools and parts out of her









amazing after 15 years those shocks on the hatch still hold her up


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

wheres the other block? the one thats got rust galore.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> wheres the other block? the one thats got rust galore.


 outside til i find a spot to set it down. why?

Don


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

in the pics dufus.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

why would i take a pic of a rusted to hell block? and i noticed that its sad that i payed for a motor thats got nothing on it and got one for free thats fully assembled.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

yea, well remember i was gonna use that block originally for a track engine. so I purposely stripped it.


----------

